# Concepto de USB "INFINITO"



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Si bién no es cierto lo de infinito y eso se parece a los triples apilados 

 (antes que se inventaran las "zapatillas" 

) con la consecuente rotura del USB de la máquina . . . a menos que usemos un prolongador 







http://jianggonglue.com/DesignUSB.html

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetrev...i-plug-concept-could-prove-to-be-useful/13443

http://www.chw.net/2010/03/disenador-inventa-concepto-de-conexion-usb-infinita/

Saludos !


----------



## Lord Chango (Nov 9, 2010)

Ja. Esta buena la idea. Pero me imagino que en algún momento puede llegar a colapsar la comunicación, o no??

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2010)

Si eso viniera de Apple, ni caso le hiciera...


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 15, 2010)

mmm.....pero es cierto...no colapsa??
el puerto no sta preparado para comandar un dispositivo?? por puerto, claro


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 15, 2010)

sip.. tiene asignado un IRQ (Ej 16) y un "BUS" (ej: USB 001, 002, 003, AGP 001, PCI 001, etc etc)

Si fuera así de simple, me gustaría hacer infinita (o por lo menos duplicarla o triplicarla) a la del cable de Internet 

(un modem USB WIFI que salga en serie a 2 computadoras, por ejemplo)


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 15, 2010)

jajaja inventalo..quien te dice que lo logras???
pero tendras que usar router por el momento ...jejeje


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 15, 2010)

jaja.. ya probé °.° y me apagaba las computadoras porque se ve que hacía corto en algún lado :S


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 15, 2010)

jaja che, pero mas bereta ese router


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 15, 2010)

esa es la cuestión.. que como NO tengo router, y no quiero pagar (rataaa) en mi pieza para una extensión de internet, a partir de una USB WIFI, quise ponerla en 2 maquinas a la vez, y no andubo.. (asique mi hermano sigue sin internet jaja)


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 15, 2010)

jajaja el mas fuerte predomina??  jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> esa es la cuestión.. que como NO tengo router, y no quiero pagar (rataaa) en mi pieza para una extensión de internet, a partir de una USB WIFI, quise ponerla en 2 maquinas a la vez, y no andubo.. (asique mi hermano sigue sin internet jaja)


 
Ponela una como servidor  y la otra como esclava


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 15, 2010)

Creo que direcciona maximo 255 o 128. Como dice 2 metros uno hace de master y otro de esclavo. La cascada degrada la comunicacion..  seria una seudorepetidora.. a mi se me quemo uno que hice eso, no se  si fue casualidad o que era chino..


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponela una como servidor  y la otra como esclava



Exacto, comprando una placa de red extra que sale 2 dolares (inclusive menos si es usada) podés hacer eso.

PD: Máximo 128 esclavos por cada puerto. Hay que notar que en la pc internamente ya suelen haber hubs. Por ejemplo en una computadora con 8 puertos usb, no sería raro que hayan 2 o 3 puertos "reales", de los que salen los demás por medio de hubs (ya integrados en el chipset).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2010)

No creo que le haga falta otra plaquita *Tomasito *, no te olvides que el modem es por usb , así que el ethernet lo tiene vacante 

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 16, 2010)

El limite practico lo determina la capacidad de suministro de energia.
Si el puerto puede suministrar 500mA y cada dispositivo requiere IF < 100mA, entonces hagan cuentas.


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 16, 2010)

5?xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alejandro electronica (Dic 17, 2010)

Si, serian 5. De todas formas hay que tomar en cuenta dos cosas:
1) Dejar un margen, no podes usar un puerto usb, consumiendo 500ma, porque podes llegar a joder la mother (dependiendo de la marca). Hoy en día hay que cuidar todo, porque todo esta caro.
2)Cosas como teclado y mause consumen 100ma (en la etiqueta lo dice), pero pendrives y otros pendorchos.... consumen menos. 

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 18, 2010)

El de color rojo es una fuente de 5v para cuando se conectan muchas cosas.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No creo que le haga falta otra plaquita *Tomasito *, no te olvides que el modem es por usb , así que el ethernet lo tiene vacante
> 
> Saludos !



Tenés razón, no me dí cuenta


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 18, 2010)

el protocolo mismo del usb permite maximo 128 dispocitivos , 
de todas formas se si hacen la prueva de conectar dispocittivos que ocupen mucho ancho de banda en la comunicacion no te aguanta mas de 4 o 5 un hub usb mediocre, por ejemplo si ponen una impresora laser , un pendrive a mover muchos archivos a un disco externo la cosa se empieza a complicar , no creo que haya problemas en enchufar 10 mouses y 5 teclados!


----------



## zealot13 (Dic 29, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Ja. Esta buena la idea. Pero me imagino que en algún momento puede llegar a colapsar la comunicación, o no??
> 
> Saludos!



deja que colapsara mas bien la corriente electrica llegara el grado en que fuera nula y pues no pudiera ser reconocido un dispositivo


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 29, 2010)

Lo de la corriene electrica se soluciona ,ha  Hubs USB con fuente propia , que le dan corriente al dispositivo .


----------

